

Actors: Object Orientation Evolved - gojko
http://gojko.net/2010/09/13/actors-object-orientation-evolved/

======
wccrawford
I'm currently working on a pet project that I think could benefit greatly from
this. Anyone got any links on how to implement it? Ruby is my target language,
so anything directly about Ruby and Actors is appreciated, but any language
will do.

Edit:

I found these, but I'm looking for something more concrete.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actor_model>

[http://web.media.mit.edu/~lieber/Lieberary/OOP/Act-1/Concurr...](http://web.media.mit.edu/~lieber/Lieberary/OOP/Act-1/Concurrent-
OOP-in-Act-1.html)

~~~
gojko
I haven't used this library, but google says it's ruby actors:
<http://revactor.org/>

~~~
wccrawford
Thanks.

It looks more complicated than I'd feared. And Revactor hasn't been updated
since 2009 and the docs say it's incomplete.

~~~
gojko
the nice thing about scala and erlang is that you get everything (threading,
messaging, remoting, process control) with the framework, so all your code
needs to be concerned about is the business functionality.

